# Gorilla Pharm?



## tangolima (Feb 28, 2018)

Anyone know the status of this lab? Any reps still around? Help appreciated.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 28, 2018)

They are good to go.  Great lab.  Their rep is big_rich.  Not sure if he frequents this forum but he is a good guy.  I will see if I can get ahold of him for you.


----------



## tangolima (Feb 28, 2018)

That would be awesome! Ty so much!


----------



## big_rich (Feb 28, 2018)

What's up tang how can I help you brotha feel free to pm me any questions you may have. I do not frequent this forum much but I will start being on here alot more for anyone with questions. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 28, 2018)

There's the man himself.  Good to see you here rich.


----------



## big_rich (Feb 28, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> There's the man himself.  Good to see you here rich.


Thanks for the heads up brotha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 1, 2018)

I have researched a few times and have been at this for a while , from all accounts I would not hesitate to go with Gorilla , all bloods seem on and service seems just as good ... I will try them eventually ... I just find it hard to not use my source ... Gorilla  is good shit


----------



## BadGas (Mar 3, 2018)

Gorilla is good to go for sure.. 

I think HeavyIron reps them too doesn't he?? 

He'll def answer any questions you have.


----------



## tangolima (Mar 3, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Gorilla is good to go for sure..
> 
> I think HeavyIron reps them too doesn't he??
> 
> He'll def answer any questions you have.


Got in touch with big_rich, he's takin care of me.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Mar 5, 2018)

He's got answers too brother and will def take care of you .. glad he reached out. 



tangolima said:


> Got in touch with big_rich, he's takin care of me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima (Mar 9, 2018)

Pack landed! TY big, Gp!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2018)

yeah man.. these guys do not fuck around



tangolima said:


> Pack landed! TY big, Gp!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

